# Redding or Vegas.....



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I have never been to Vegas...But I live in redding and I love, love, love this shoot!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Pics if you are interested...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1487327


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

I shot redding last year and it was the first time for me in 15 years. I also love this shoot.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm also trying to figure which shoot to attend next year. I want to do both but seems like if I had to choose one it would be Redding.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Redding


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I made the trip to Vegas for the first time this year. I love indoors and had long awaited getting to shoot Vegas. 

I have also always wanted to go to the Redding shoot. 

I am fortunate to get to shoot with Chance Beaubouef quite a bit and he has told me , more than once , that Redding is his favorite shoot hands down.

With that said , I think I am going to skip Vegas in 2012 and plan for Redding instead.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I am not an indoor junkie, and i have shot Redding several times. On that alone i would say Redding. But bein outside and 3 days of awesome archery and so much more.... i <3 redding


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Redding.

>>----->


----------



## Brewman (Mar 10, 2007)

Redding is awesome!


----------



## paulanaussie (Jul 30, 2008)

bowcrazyinco - what is your preferred choice? indoor or outdoor? we all have a pref, what do you shoot most or enjoy more.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Redding is, the Archery Festival......


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never been to either but I'd pick Redding, I like outdoor shooting best!!!


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone here. I like outdoor more than indoor!

In fact I just talked with Char in redding and got my registration started....Redding it is next year!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

WIthout a doubt.... Redding!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If it's a budget issue. Go to Vegas, shoot, go to the Vegas Pawn Stars shop and pawn/sell your bow(depending on how you shoot) then you can either loose the rest of your money in the casino's or make enough to get your bow back and shoot Redding. 
You might even get on that TV show.

DISCLAIMER: In no way am I condoning gambling or Casino's!


----------

